# Lord of the Rings: Aragorn?s Quest Wii trailer unveiled



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*11th August 2010 03:44 PM*

Darren Allan







 Warner Bros is offering players the chance to become the legend Aragorn, in The Lord of the Rings based video game, Aragorn’s Quest.

 In Aragorn’s Quest, you play the hero as he journeys to the Black Gate of Mordor, in an action game packed with combat, and a co-operative option – another player can step into the shoes (slippers?) of Gandalf.

 A new trailer is out for the Nintendo Wii version, and you can take a gander on YouTube here.

 It shows the combat system in action, and more specifically the Wii controls used to slash and lunge with your sword, or block with your shield. Bow firing and spearing enemies from horseback is also included in the footage.

 Aragorn’s Quest will be out in October on PS3, PSP, Nintendo DS and Wii. On the PS3 it will use Sony’s Move motion controller to deliver a similar real-life swashbuckling experience to the Wii. That could certainly gives its sales some extra pep.


----------

